# Coats for Cold Weather



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not really sure what to do about this. For those that have had puppies during the winter, did you bother buying a coat for them. If you did, what size did you end up getting? 

I would like to be able to take the dog out when it is below freezing for more than just a quick romp in the backyard, but I don't want to spend a gazillion dollars on a bunch of different sizes of coats becuase he's growing like a weed.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I just bought Reba a Vizsla Tummy Warmer from k9 Apparel. You would not want a young pup out in extremely cold weather for long periods, so this fleece might work well for you. The tummy warmer has alot of built in adjustability in the chest band.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The Land's End Coat is working for Copper.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I was looking at the lands end ones. What size did you get?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it was a medium. He is only 40 lbs and 21" at the shoulder. The waist strap is really long, so don't sweat it if you think your V maybe on the high side of the range. I just followed the chart. Hey, for $20 it's pretty good.  I need to watch him and make sure he doesn't take it off when I'm not looking. However, when it's really cold he realizes it does keep him warm. ;D


----------

